# Budo Ryuha Daijiten Translations



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2004)

I am posting this on behalf of Kizaru, who at the moment cannot post a poll.

   ==========

    Ive translated the below information from Japanese to English from the _Bugei__ Ryuha Daijiten_.

 I feel this information would be a useful reference for the discussions here, although I also realize some people may not want it here. Therefore, please voice your opinion in the poll. If after 9 days, 75% of the voters want it removed, it will be removed immediately. At the same time, if the information is abused *in any way whatsoever*, I already have the consent and agreement from the Martial Talk owner and Technical Administrator that the information *will be removed from the forum IMMEDIATELY*. 



    With that being said, please enjoy the following

*Translated from the **Bugei** Ryuha Daijiten page 229*

   [font='&#65325]&#29577;&#34382;&#27969;&#65288;&#39592;&#25351;&#34899;&#12289;&#25351;&#38957;&#34899;&#12289;&#24525;&#27861;&#65289;[/font]

_Gyokko ryu_ Jade Tiger or Tiger Sphere tradition (_Kosshijutsu_, _Shitojutsu_, _Ninpo_)



   The ancestory is *Toda Sakyo Ishinsai. *



   Receiving the tradition of _Gyokko ryu Shitojutsu_ from Sakagami Taro Kunishige of the_ Tenbun_ era, *Toda Sakyo Ishinsai* established _Gyokko ryu Koshijutsu _as well as _Koto ryu Koppojutsu_, passing them on to *Momochi Sandayu*, bringing them within the traditions of _Iga ryu Ninjutsu_ of *Toda Shinryuken* who lived during the end of the Tokugawa regime. It is said that *Shinryuken Masamitsu**in the 14th year of the Meiji Emperor, passed away at the age of 90 years.



   Also, refer to _Koto ryu_.



_Gyokko ryu Koshijutsu _



 Tozawa Hakuunsai** - Tozawa Shosuke  Suzuki Saburo Shigeyoshi - (6 generations of Suzuki, not listed)  Sakagami Goro Katsushige  Sakagami Taro Kunishige (_Gyokko ryu Shitojutsu_) - Bando Kotaro Minamoto no Masahide  Sogyokkan***



   Sogyokkan passes the tradition onto four students;

1. Sasaki Gendayu Sadayasu (_Kishu_)  Sasaki Goro Uemon Teruyori (_Gyokkshin ryu Koppo_)

2. Suzuki Taizen Taro Chikamasa (_Hontai Gyokkshin ryu_)(3 generations not listed) Fukao Kakuma Shigeyoshi (Izumo ryu Koppo)

3. Akimoto Kawauchi Moriyoshi  Uryu Hangan Gikanbo (_Gikan ryu Koppo_) Akimoto Taro Yoshihide

4. Toda Sakyo Ishinsai (_Koshijutsu_ / _Koppo_)  Momochi Sandayu (_Tenbun_ era)  Momochi Sandayu II (_Tensho _era)  Momochi Tanba Yasumitsu (_Keicho_ era)  Momochi Taro Saemon (4 generations omitted) - 



Translators Notes

 * Toda Shinryuken and Shinryuken Masamitsu are the same person. Toda is the family name, Shinryuken Masamitsu is the given name.

   ** Strangely, same _Hakuun_ as in _Hakkun ryu Ninjutsu_

   *** Sogyokkan and Sogyokkan Ritsushi (see _Koto ryu_) are the same person.





*Translated from the **Bugei** Ryuha Daijiten page 689*

   [font='&#65325]&#30333;&#38642;&#27969;&#12288;[/font]([font='&#65325]&#24525;[/font])

_Hakuun ryu_ White Cloud Tradition (_Nin _[_jutsu_])

   Said to be founded by Hakuun Doushi in the Youwa era [1181.7.14 to 1182.5.27].



*Translated from the **Bugei** Ryuha Daijiten page 296*

   [font='&#65325]&#20116;&#36929;&#21313;&#26041;&#27969;&#65288;&#24525;&#65289;&#30333;&#38642;&#27969;&#12424;&#12426;[/font]

_Go Ton Juupou ryu_ 5 Escapes in Ten Directions Tradition (_Nin_ [_jutsu_] ) 

   From _Hakkun ryu_ White Cloud Tradition





*Translated from the **Bugei** Ryuha Daijiten page 689*

   [font='&#65325]&#32701;&#40658;&#27969;&#12288;[/font]([font='&#65325]&#24525;[/font])

_Haguro ryu_ [named after _Haguro _mountain] (_Nin _[_jutsu_])

   From the Akita clan.





*Translated from the **Bugei** Ryuha Daijiten page 213*

   [font='&#65325]&#32681;&#37969;&#27969;&#65288;&#21091;&#65289;[/font]

_Gikan ryu _Regard for Truth, Loyalty and Justice Tradition (_Ken _[_jutsu_])

   Uryu Kaiun Nyudougikan. In ?? this Zen priest founded Uryuji Temple. January, Second year of _Engen_, together with his brother in Kenta, passed away.



Translators Note: This school of _Gikan__ ryu_ is NOT related to the school of _Gikan__ ryu _that Hatsumi Masaaki inherited from Takamatsu Toshitsugu.





*Translated from the **Bugei** Ryuha Daijiten page 214*

   [font='&#65325]&#32681;&#37969;&#27969;[/font] ([font='&#65325]&#39592;&#27861;[/font])

_Gikan ryu _Regard for Truth, Loyalty and Justice Tradition (_Koppo_)



   (Toda Shinryuken Masamitsus oral tradition) From the tradition of _Gyokko ryu Shitojutsu_ of *Sakagami Taro Kunishige*, in the middle years of the _Eiroku_ era *Uryu Hangan Gikanbo* of Kawachi is said to have founded [this tradition], thus the previously noted *Uryu Gikan* is most likely another person. Refer to the genealogy of _Gyokko ryu_. 



_Gikan ryu Koppo_

 Uryu Hangan Gikanbo  (omission) Uryu Yoshimitsu (Tensho era) - Uryu Yoshichika (Kanbun era)  Yoshitaka (Genroku era)  Yoshihide (Horeki era)  Yoshimori (Kansei era)  Yoshiaki (Tenpo era)  Yoshiyasu (Bunkyu era)  Gikan (Keio era)  Ishitani Matsutaro  Takamatsu Toshitsugu passed the system to Akimoto Fumio, and to Hatsumi Masaaki.


----------



## George Kohler (Dec 13, 2004)

Shouldn't it be _*Bugei* Ryuha Daijiten_ instead of _*Budo* Ryuha Daijiten_?


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 13, 2004)

George Kohler said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be _*Bugei* Ryuha Daijiten_ instead of _*Budo* Ryuha Daijiten_?


I borrowed the book from a friend awhile ago and photocopied the pages that were important to me. The title of the book isn't printed on any of the pages. I thought the title of the book was *Budo *_ryuha Daijiten_, but my memory isn't perfect, I'll check and find out.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 14, 2004)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> I borrowed the book from a friend awhile ago and photocopied the pages that were important to me. The title of the book isn't printed on any of the pages. I thought the title of the book was *Budo *_ryuha Daijiten_, but my memory isn't perfect, I'll check and find out.


Okay, I checked. 

The articles I photocopied were from a book entitled "*Bugei* _ryuha Daijiten_" , by Yamada and Watatani, 1978 edition; blue cover, gold lettering.

I apologize for any confusion. Next time I make photocopies, I'll write the name of the text on the back. In any event, if the Martial Talk Technical Administrator isn't too busy, maybe he could edit the title and the "Translated from.." lines for us....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 19, 2004)

Done.  I think I got all the instances.  If I missed any, please let me know.
:asian:


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello everyone,

The result of the poll was above 75%, so for the time being, I guess we're keeping this. The next translation I've done is for "Koto ryu". In the beginning of this article it is mentioned that "the genesis of _koppojutsu _is said to have been ancient China." This *does not* mean that Koto ryu is a Chinese martial art, it means that some of the concepts may have come to Japan from China the same way that Chinese characters were incorporated into the Japanese language generations ago. Saying that, I am open to any and all discussion on the following.

Enjoy...

Translated from the "_Bugei Ryuha Daijiten"_ page 296
[font='&#65325]&#34382;&#20498;&#27969;&#12288;([font='&#65325]&#39592;&#27861;[/font])[/font]
_Koto ryu_  "Tiger Knock Down Tradition" (_Koppou _#)

The genesis of _koppoujutsu_ is said to have been in ancient China. _Koto ryu _was brought to our country by a *Chan Bushou** of Korea, after this it was brought within the traditions of _Iga ryu Ninjutsu_, and it&#8217;s revitalization in the _Tenbun_ era is said to have been from *Momochi Sandayu* inheriting the tradition from *Toda Sakyo Ishinsai* (oral tradition from *Toda Shinryuken*). Still, for more supporting articles, also refer to _Gyokko ryu_.  

Sakagami Taro Kunishige (10th year of Tenbun era held the position of "Sanyushi"** at Sekimi Ginzan Castle[font='&#65325]&#12289;Gyokko ryu Kosshijutsu) - Bando Kotaro Minamoto no Masahide (10th year of Tenbun died in battle) - Sogyokkan Ritsushi*** - Toda Sakyo Ishinsai (Tenbun era Koto ryu Koppojutsu founder) - Momochi Sandayu (Tenbun era) - Momochi Sandayu II(Gensho era) - Momochi Tanba Yasumitsu (Keicho era, master of Tatsuguchi castle) - Momochi Taro Saemon (Genna era) - Toda Seiryu Nobutsuna (Kwanyei era) - Toda Fudo Nobuchika (Manji era) -Toda Kangoro Nobuyasu -Toda Eisaburo Nobumasa - Toda Shingoro Masayoshi -Toda Daigoro Masayoshi - Toda Daisaburo Chikashige - Toda Shinryuken Masamitsu -Takamatsu Toshitsugu, - Hatsumi Masaaki  [/font]
Translator&#8217;s Notes:

* The family name "Chan" is pronounced "Chou" in Japanese and "Zhang" in Chinese; it is not a Korean name. The given name "Busho" consists of the character for "martial" (Bu from Bushido) and "victory". This would imply that this person was neither a monk nor a peasant.

** The characters written here are [font='&#65325]&#19977; "san", meaning "three" and [font='&#65325]&#21191;&#22763;[/font] "yuushi" meaning "hero". [/font]

*** The "So" character denotes that this person was a Buddhist monk. The "Gyoku" character is the character for "ball" or "jade" and the "Kan" is the character for "Kannon", Bohdisatva of Compassion.

# "Koppo" is made up of two characters, the first can be read as &#8220;Hone&#8221; to mean "bone" or "Kotsu" to mean "trick, knack or skill". In modern Japanese, the katakana "kotsu" is most often seen to mean "trick or knack", whereas in Pre World War 2 Japanese, "kotsu" was most often represented with the same character used to write "bone". Why? When you&#8217;ve got the knack, it&#8217;s just in your bones. 
The second character in "Koppou" is "Hou" which means "method" or "law". The combination of "Kotsu" and "Hou" has it&#8217;s own reading of "Koppo" which could be clumsily translated into English as "Bone Method". Although, if we look it up in a Japanese dictionary, we can see that it&#8217;s got a variety of meanings, all of which could be applied to the ryu. The first meaning being "the framework or organization of bones in the body. The skeleton." The second, "The roots of provisions. Fundamentals."


I&#8217;ll be the first to admit that reading Pre World War 2 Japanese and people&#8217;s names is difficult, if I&#8217;ve made any mistakes, please bring them to my attention. All mistakes are my own.


----------

